# Facebook cubing group!!



## GLE (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey guys, i made a facebook group for cubers of the USA! (you dont have to be in the USA, just speak english please  ) and i was looking for new members. this group is open to anyone, no matter how good you are at speedsolving!
*removed*
TO ALL ADMINISTRATORS, THIS IS NOT A FACEBOOK FISHING SITE, THE LAST FILE I MADE WAS PERMANENTLY BANNED FOR DOING THIS BECAUSE YOU THOUGHT THAT MY URL WAS FOR A FACEBOOK FISHING SITE. I REPEAT, THIS IS NOT A FISHING SITE!!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 26, 2011)

There already is one.
North American Speedcubers


----------



## GLE (Mar 26, 2011)

i know. but i wanted one of my own. so why not? wanna join?


----------



## riffz (Mar 26, 2011)

GLE said:


> i know. but i wanted one of my own. so why not? wanna join?


 
It's past most of their bedtimes right now, but you might take a lot of abuse for this post.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 26, 2011)

So you were banned but avoided that ban by making a new account?

That's all I got from your post. Stopped reading.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol..


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 26, 2011)

GLE said:


> FACEBOOK FISHING SITE





Spoiler



http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fishing/181825735167620


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 26, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> There already is one.
> North American Speedcubers



Well I least I am now aware of this group...
Thanks.


----------



## ariasamie (Mar 26, 2011)

GLE said:


> TO ALL ADMINISTRATORS, THIS IS NOT A FACEBOOK FISHING SITE, THE LAST FILE I MADE WAS PERMANENTLY BANNED FOR DOING THIS BECAUSE YOU THOUGHT THAT MY URL WAS FOR A FACEBOOK FISHING SITE. I REPEAT, THIS IS NOT A FISHING SITE!!



of course it's not. you can't even spell it correctly.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phishing


----------



## GLE (Mar 26, 2011)

*I know....*

Yes i know its not a phing site, but last time i posted about my group i was banned. Then i got a message from a moderator saying sorry, he thought it was a facebook phishing site. Then i posted agian, and i got banned agian. So persistant me made another account and gave a little notice to the moderators. Sorry for trying not to get banned. Jeesh


----------



## GLE (Mar 26, 2011)

riffz said:


> It's past most of their bedtimes right now, but you might take a lot of abuse for this post.


 
Why? Im obviously a noob to forums, but not cubing.... Why would that matter? If you WANT to join, Join, if you dont, then dont even bother replying. Sorry i spelled "phishing" wrong, im not the kind of person who is looking into phishing. I dont care about that stuff.


----------



## GLE (Mar 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> So you were banned but avoided that ban by making a new account?
> 
> That's all I got from your post. Stopped reading.


 
I didnt avoid it. I didnt avoid it at all. I just tryed to keep them from thinkng this is a phishing site. And it worked, didnt it?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 26, 2011)

GLE said:


> I didnt avoid it. I didnt avoid it at all. I just tryed to keep them from thinkng this is a phishing site. And it worked, didnt it?


 
>First account.
>Posted.
>Banned.
>Made 2nd account.


Did I miss anything?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 26, 2011)

So you have only ever posted to get people into your facebook group?
I wonder why you got banned twice so far. Going for the hat trick?


----------



## GLE (Mar 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> >First account.
> >Posted.
> >Banned.
> >Made 2nd account.
> ...


 
Yes. 1st account banned for posting a facebook link
1st account unbanned for link not a phishing site
1st account banned for posting link agian
2nd account
Thats how it went


----------



## GLE (Mar 26, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> So you have only ever posted to get people into your facebook group?
> I wonder why you got banned twice so far. Going for the hat trick?


 Hahaha i know. Hey i just wanted to advertise for my cubing group! And it worked. I got 15 members in the past two hours. So thanks everyone. I regret nothing


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 26, 2011)

GLE said:


> Hahaha i know. Hey i just wanted to advertise for my cubing group!


 
Well, when a member comes to the forums without a single post and advertises something, the mods can't help but be suspicious. Especially when quite a few companies have done this before. If you are truly legit, why not post a member introduction? Ask some questions, talk to other members, and then advertise your group. We wouldn't believe you to be a phisher if you just interacted a little bit with the community first.


----------



## GLE (Mar 26, 2011)

*Its fine*



theanonymouscuber said:


> Well, when a member comes to the forums without a single post and advertises something, the mods can't help but be suspicious. Especially when quite a few companies have done this before. If you are truly legit, why not post a member introduction? Ask some questions, talk to other members, and then advertise your group. We wouldn't believe you to be a phisher if you just interacted a little bit with the community first.


 
I get that, im not blaming you, i never got mad, but i just wanted to advertise my group thats all. And i got what i wanted, thanks.


----------



## Logan (Mar 26, 2011)

Calm down. There's already a facebook account. Why do we need another? So you can be "cool" because you started a page that has a whopping 15 members? Plus, you still avoided the ban by making a new account. The mods are not idiots (well, most of them aren't). If they think you are worthy of a ban, they will rightfully ban you. Most bans only last 24 hours anyway. Suck it up and take it. Otherwise, the ban was useless, you learned nothing, and it was a waste of the moderators time.

Also, we have an edit button for a reason.


----------



## GLE (Mar 26, 2011)

*What is weon with you?*



Logan said:


> Calm down. There's already a facebook account. Why do we need another? So you can be "cool" because you started a page that has a whopping 15 members? Plus, you still avoided the ban by making a new account. The mods are not idiots (well, most of them aren't). If they think you are worthy of a ban, they will rightfully ban you. Most bans only last 24 hours anyway. Suck it up and take it. Otherwise, the ban was useless, you learned nothing, and it was a waste of the moderators time.
> 
> Also, we have an edit button for a reason.


 
God. Wtf with wrong with you? Your the one who needs to calm down. I wasnt saying anything bad or wrong. I wasnt over reacting. I deserve a ban for nothing. I dont understand why your are freaking out on me. I said nothing wrong i just wanted members. And yea theres already one, but look at facebook. Its the same thing as twitter, same as myspace too. All social networks. Or just sake a company. Mcdonals. Same as burger king. Same as wendys. So hop off. I did nothing wrong.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 26, 2011)

Why don't you want to join the one Phillip made? Both your group and his were made for the same reason, why not merge your members with his?


----------



## Logan (Mar 26, 2011)

GLE said:


> God. Wtf with wrong with you? Your the one who needs to calm down. I wasnt saying anything bad or wrong. I wasnt over reacting. I deserve a ban for nothing. I dont understand why your are freaking out on me. I said nothing wrong i just wanted members. And yea theres already one, but look at facebook. Its the same thing as twitter, same as myspace too. All social networks. Or just sake a company. Mcdonals. Same as burger king. Same as wendys. So hop off. I did nothing wrong.


 
Couple things I have to say: 

Facebook =/= "mcdonals"
What do other companies have to do with an unnecessary FB account?
Bad spelling doesn't help your argument, also.
I'm not "freaking out at you".
You DID to something wrong. You avoided a ban (no matter how unnecessary) by creating another account. This is against the rules, and may end up giving you a longer, maybe IP, ban.


----------



## GLE (Mar 26, 2011)

Who is philip? And just because id love to have my own. But id think on it. I do like the idea of my own group. But i doubt hed wanna merge either. Thanks for the not overreacting reply


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 26, 2011)

I find it funny Logan was completely calm with you and you freaked out on him telling HIM to calm down :3.


----------



## GLE (Mar 26, 2011)

*Seriously?*



Logan said:


> Couple things I have to say:
> 
> Facebook =/= "mcdonals"
> What do other companies have to do with an unnecessary FB account?
> ...


 
How was i freaking out? Quote what i said that made it seem as if i was freaking out. God why are all of you so hard on people because their noobs to forums? I wanted to come in here, post a link to my group and get out untill i wanna use the forum agian. But no, thats BAD. I was banned for unneccessary reasons logan. The admin even sent me a message saying "sorry i banned you i thought your link was a phishing site, better safe then sorry" so you have no legs to stand on when you say "you avoided a ban"


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 26, 2011)

GLE said:


> Who is philip? And just because id love to have my own. But id think on it. I do like the idea of my own group. But i doubt hed wanna merge either. Thanks for the not overreacting reply


 
Phillip Espinoza, he's the one who made the North American Speedcubers Group. By merge I meant your members join his group and you delete your group. The reason being his group is active (we use it to chat every day), and it already has 55 members.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 26, 2011)

GLE said:


> *God. Wtf with wrong with you?* Your the one who needs to calm down. I wasnt saying anything bad or wrong. I wasnt over reacting. I deserve a ban for nothing. I dont understand why your are freaking out on me. I said nothing wrong i just wanted members. *And yea theres already one, but look at facebook. Its the same thing as twitter, same as myspace too. All social networks. Or just sake a company. Mcdonals. Same as burger king. Same as wendys. So hop off. I did nothing wrong.*


 Bolded.

I could actually bold the entire thing but you wouldn't get the point.


----------



## GLE (Mar 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Bolded.
> 
> I could actually bold the entire thing but you wouldn't get the point.


 
Thats called giving evidence...


----------



## Logan (Mar 26, 2011)

GLE said:


> How was i freaking out? Quote what i said that made it seem as if i was freaking out. God why are all of you so hard on people because their noobs to forums? I wanted to come in here, post a link to my group and get out untill i wanna use the forum agian. But no, thats BAD. I was banned for unneccessary reasons logan. The admin even sent me a message saying "sorry i banned you i thought your link was a phishing site, better safe then sorry" so you have no legs to stand on when you say "you avoided a ban"


 
Ok. I'll quote what you said that made it seem as though you were angry.


GLE said:


> God. Wtf with wrong with you? Your the one who needs to calm down. I wasnt saying anything bad or wrong. I wasnt over reacting. I deserve a ban for nothing. I dont understand why your are freaking out on me. I said nothing wrong i just wanted members. And yea theres already one, but look at facebook. Its the same thing as twitter, same as myspace too. All social networks. Or just sake a company. Mcdonals. Same as burger king. Same as wendys. So hop off. I did nothing wrong.


There you go. 

If you're a "noob" to the forums, wait and lurk. Once you know how they work, and how people act, THEN you should post threads and controversial posts. If you join a forum just to spam (that is exactly what you did. You said you'd post the link, then leave. That is spam), people won't treat you the same as others. Fact.

You said that you were banned again for posting. THAT is when you made the other account. It doesn't matter how undeserved a ban is. I trust that the mods know what they are doing, and if they ban you, than it was for a reason. You avoided the ban, which is against the rules.

EDIT: aww... I was hoping to continue this so he could understand what he did before he was banned again... 
What kind of ban is it, if I may ask?


----------



## ianography (Mar 26, 2011)

GLE said:


> Thats called giving evidence...


 
That's called being arrogant...


----------



## GLEE (Mar 26, 2011)

Ooh im sooo badd. I made a third account! Because my last two were banned! God... Its not that big of a deal


----------



## Logan (Mar 26, 2011)

GLEE said:


> Ooh im sooo badd. I made a third account! Because my last two were banned! God... Its not that big of a deal


 
Inb4 IP ban. (that means you can't even visit the site, let alone make more accounts)
Also, You're a dumbass
See ya later!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 26, 2011)

GLEE said:


> Ooh im sooo badd. I made a third account! Because my last two were banned! God... Its not that big of a deal


 
Yes, actually, it is a big deal.


----------



## ianography (Mar 26, 2011)

GLEE said:


> Ooh im sooo badd. I made a third account! Because my last two were banned! God... Its not that big of a deal


 
Man, you're dumb


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 26, 2011)

inb4 epic fail.

'Tis all.


----------



## Jostle (Mar 26, 2011)

Too bad facepalm walls are frowned upon, because he needs one.


----------



## Forte (Mar 26, 2011)

VLOG 17





A Quick Effect that does not negate activations or effects that target the monster itself, but can be activated in the Damage Step:
Skull Meister
"This card’s effect can be activated during the Damage Step."


----------

